# 82 Chevy 3/4 ton pickup inline 6 strong enough to tow?



## nrgflow (Jun 18, 2003)

I just recently acquired a 1982 Chevy 3/4 ton pickup with an inline 6 engine. I was wondering if this is strong enough to pull a medium sized boat trailer or even a camper. It is a 4 speed with a low gear.

Thanks!


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I would not worry too much those straight 6's are tough motors and have plenty of power to pull your boat or a camper plus 3/4 ton is a heavier truck to begin with and is made for hauling fairly heavy loads


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It will do just fine.No speed demon by all means,but it will pull.


----------



## nrgflow (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks! This site rocks.


----------



## KrohnEnterprises (Jun 11, 2003)

You can't beat the torque from an inline 6 or an inline motor period!


----------



## Rick Loncosky (Dec 14, 2002)

nrgflow: I have a 81 C10 with in line 6. It's too bad your at the opposite end of the country cause I'd give ya a good deal on a spare engine. I just did a valve job on it and now gonna use it for parts. She is kinda rusty anyway. I was going to put it in my short bed K10 but 1 project at a time. What for mileage do you get? Is yours a 4x4? Rick.


----------



## nrgflow (Jun 18, 2003)

I am not sure how many MPG I get with the inline 6 but it was previously owned by a local city and the engine runs and is in tip top shape with 118k miles on it for an '82 which is pretty good.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Like was said ,dont plan on being first to the lake,or up the mountain,but the I6 will pull well,and get the job done. Id be more concerned with the cooling system being up to the task of hot summer towing on an older truck,sop make sure thats in tip top shape before you slip the coupler onto the trailer ball.


----------



## jbickler (Jun 29, 2003)

*Stering wheel troubles*

I am trying to get to the bolts/screws that tighten up my steering tilt column. I can't get the tilt lever out or the wires for the turn/haz. lights out of the way so I can tighten the tilt screws.

Anyone that can help me with this problem I would be for ever grateful.

Thanks


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I push snow with an inline 6, a Chrysler slant 6. I have pulled my car trailer too. It lugs down going up hill but it just has the 1 barrel carb. 

You should be fine.
Mark K


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Stering wheel troubles*



> _Originally posted by jbickler _
> *I am trying to get to the bolts/screws that tighten up my steering tilt column. I can't get the tilt lever out or the wires for the turn/haz. lights out of the way so I can tighten the tilt screws.
> 
> Anyone that can help me with this problem I would be for ever grateful.
> ...


The tilt lever just unscrews,like a normal bolt.Use a very small adjustable in the little flats on the lever,or even a pair of vise grips will work.

The signal switch wiring must be disconnected at the bottom of the column (large flat black plug),and then you can pull it up some,just enough to squeek by.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

BTW Welcome to Plowsite :waving:


----------

